# Route through Rouen



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi.
Next month I am driving down the west coast of France and would value any advice on:

a. getting through Rouen (or bypassing it)

b. stopping at the aire in Broglie (dept 27) - will it take a 7mtr m/h
and tow car?

Ian


----------



## 108154 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Ian,

I can help you on the Broglie aire. When we were there it was very peaceful and had a lovely walk along the river side if you walk back towards the town. We have parked there with a Hymer 694 so there is plenty of room for your m/h The spaces between the m/h parking plots are of grass so if the weather hasn't been too wet it may be possible to park there. Alternatively, you could park at the entrance to the aire, the gate to which is locked up at night. The guardian used to come round to collect the fee (sorry, but can't remember how much) and you can also pay him for the jeton for fresh water if you need ot fill up. The aire is on the site of an old railway station, with the building being both the local library and the home for the guardian

As regards getting through / round Rouen, we seem to take a different route each time we try it, either north- or south-bound.

J


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

type in rouen at the top of this post in the box next google 
this will bring up all the old posts 
chapter


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Rouen

Two ways going through it

The sat nav way which takes you off into the city along another motorway
or
Just follow the signs to Calais.

We take the later which takes you across three traffic lights and then turn right through a tunnel and you are back on the motorway.

Two tuggers were in convoy with us and they followed the Sat Nav route.

They caught us up at the services over half an hour later!!

Good luck


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi lookback

its been discussed quite regularly - the route through Rouen that is

here's an example, there are more search for "Rouen"

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-22546-rouen.html

cant help with the aire question


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian;

I have no advice about the best way around Rouen, I'm lazy and just follow the Satnav.

The aire at Broglie; no probs with big vans, its a lovely spot...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1386

Pete


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

We have passed through Rouen many times from the North via A28 / N28
Which takes you through the town on dual carriageways on to D18 this then takes you south through an industrial area ( with a multitude of railway lines to your right ). You come to A13 from which you access the N138 taking you south west.
There is no need to bypass Rouen.


We usually stop at Le bec Hellouin , a lovely village just off the N138 on the right going south. There is a very pleasant site there which is in the MHF directory.

Denboy


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Ian, I usually pass Broglie on my way south and find that the easiest way through Rouen is to follow the signs for the A13 Caen.
You will find that the N138 turn for Le Mans is just before the start of the toll section of the A13 with the start of the A28 (le Mans) a little further on.
I have often thought of stopping at the Broglie aire but have never done so.
I hope this is helps.
Colin


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

The secret of going through Rouen is to not listen to your GPS navigator as it will con you into taking the wrong turning as their are several very close together.
Simply go through the tunnel and get in the middle lane and stay in that lane as far as you can without turning off, this will take you past the first couple of turnings and then take you over the bridge above the road you want around in a loop to join it, just carry straight on you are on your way out the other side.
It is easy, coming back through is even easier as long as you dont hit it at peak times.
Hope this helps
RD


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

04HBG above, has it right. Through the long tunnel then keep straight on the main road. It will cross the Seine on a bridge at which point you say to yourself, 'Middle Lane Mate! Stay in that middle lane which then sweeps you off (becoming single lane) takes you round, under yourself, just keep straight on, thro loads of traffic lights and commercial area, until, after around three Km you hit a roundabout with brown cows in the middle, (honest). Go straight on, following this dual carriageway to the autoroute. We go left, sighposted Paris, cross the Seine a couple of times and then take the exit for Evereux, etc. (There is a amall section peage, well worth the cost to avoid complications). This assumes you are going south via Orleans etc. 
Instead of going left for Paris you could go right for Le Mans etc, whatever.
Graham


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Ian;
> 
> I have no advice about the best way around Rouen, I'm lazy and just follow the Satnav.
> 
> ...


Dead on, a fabulous aire well worth stopping at, we were there a couple of weeks ago on our return to UK very safe. Will be using it on the way back to Spain. You can leave your trailer just outside the entrance or do as I did and reverse the lot back into the space at the end of the road. My wife thinks its the best we have stopped at.

Wobby


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The aire at Broglie is very nice and we were charged €6.50. We always make sure we drive around Rouen on a Sunday. The aires is just as Peejays pics show.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Thankyou everybody for the invaluable input.

Ian


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

gandj said:


> 04HBG above, has it right. Through the long tunnel then keep straight on the main road. It will cross the Seine on a bridge at which point you say to yourself, 'Middle Lane Mate! Stay in that middle lane which then sweeps you off (becoming single lane) takes you round, under yourself, just keep straight on, thro loads of traffic lights and commercial area, until, after around three Km you hit a roundabout with brown cows in the middle, (honest). Go straight on, following this dual carriageway to the autoroute. We go left, sighposted Paris, cross the Seine a couple of times and then take the exit for Evereux, etc. (There is a amall section peage, well worth the cost to avoid complications). This assumes you are going south via Orleans etc.
> Instead of going left for Paris you could go right for Le Mans etc, whatever.
> Graham


I feel bound to give you an alternative.

This our route. 
If going South (for Evreux and Dreux) on the A28/N28:

After exitting the tunnel take third slip signed VERNON 
In 200m this will bring you to 2 sets of traffic lights at a dual carriageway, the N15. 
Go through L hand set of traffic lights to cross the N15 and try to get into the far RH lane. 
As the traffic moves stay in the RH lane as you take a slight RH bend in 50M. 
If you are not there already, get into that RH lane as the traffic splits in 200M and you must take the road to your right the N15.

Follow the road through an industrial area until after about about a mile it delivers you onto the bank of the R Seine. 
Follow the road until a roundabout with 2 exits where you turn right. 
Follow that road and you'll see signs for Evreux and Dreux more frequently so you can ignore Vernon. 
Follow the route : with viamichelin


----------

